# Trimeresurus trigonocephalus



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

A new image of a very young male.


----------



## k1eren (Dec 24, 2010)

:mf_dribble:that is stunning!!! Excellent pic too mate :notworthy:


----------



## MDV1 (Nov 27, 2010)

A very nice example of such a wonderful species.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow, that shot - especially the eye! - is amazing Graeme!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> Wow, that shot - especially the eye! - is amazing Graeme!


GLads you like it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

That is a very impressive animal


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Incredible shot Graeme. Truely beautiful - technically perfect, great composition, beautiful subject and a bit of character to boot...awesome.


Would you object to me using the image as my wallpaper?


Would you consider selling me the high res image?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Incredible shot Graeme. Truely beautiful - technically perfect, great composition, beautiful subject and a bit of character to boot...awesome.
> 
> 
> Would you object to me using the image as my wallpaper?
> ...


drop me a pm and you are free to use as wallpaper for your own use


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

beutifull animal!


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow, that's an amazing photo. What a beautifully coloured snake. Will have to google this species.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

slippery42 said:


> A new image of a very young male.
> 
> image


Oh :censor:!!!! That is the most gorgeous looking viper i've seen hands down!


----------

